# Aus UML-Sequenzdiagramm Java Source Code generieren- Forward Engineering



## jasko20 (19. Okt 2014)

Hallo Liebes Forum

Ich bin  Medieninformatikstudent im 2 Semeser und soll für eine Übung diese Aufgabe hier lösen (Bild mit Aufgabenstellung wurde angehängt).

Ich versuche schon sehr lange diese Aufgabe zu lösen kriege es aber nicht hin.  Da es in der Literatur kein konkretes Lösungsbeispiel gibt was das Forward Engineering an Beispielen erklärt. Meine Frage nun wäre ob mir die hier im Forum anwesenden Experten mögliche Lösungsvorschläge geben könnten ? 




Mein Lösungsvorschlag sah so aus und wurde vom professor als falsch beurteilt


----------



## JavaMeister (19. Okt 2014)

Naja, da steht, dass die Methoden alle korrekt implementiert sind. Das ist die Bedinung für die Aufgabe.

Du implementierst einfach die Methoden, ohne zu wissen, wie sie aussehen sollen (was definitiv falsch ist) hier hätte man die Aufrufe implementieren müssen innerhalb von reserviere().

Also müsste sowas bei rumkommen.


```
public void reserviere(Bestellung b) {
   BestellPosition bPos = b.getBestellposition();

   Artikel artikel =  bPos.getArtikel();
 

//u.s.w.
}
```

Wobei die Variablentypen und Namen genau übereinstimmen müssen, sonst wäre die Aufgabe auch imho falsch.


----------

